# Joining the air force



## lynx08 (26 Aug 2008)

Hello and good day....I am writting from Toronto Ontario and was wondering something about joing the RCAF.....I am a 5th term electrician signed up with the misistry of trades and with the local 353...I have completed my 8week/10week/10week trade school at sheridan college and have recived my diploma papers and all I have to do is write my CofQ exam to get my full ticket (Red seal) as an electrician...With this being said does the RCAF recognise the schooling/trade/degree so that I can jump right in and start my evealuation on becoming a pilot? Or am I out of luck and have to take University calsses??


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2008)

Good luck joining the *RCAF*.  Hasn't existed for years.

At any rate, try the Search function on the site.  Works well.

Most questions regarding previous experience/schooling can be answered at a recruiting centre.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2008)

First welcome to the site,

Second there is no RCAF anymore it is just the Canadian Air Force 

Thirdly ,



> Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion.
> 
> Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

If you do not have a dregree, you will have to apply to one of the programs the CF has that gets you a degree.

The key words being "university degree" , not "electrician ticket"


----------



## Zoomie (26 Aug 2008)

If you have spent all this time getting your Electrician's ticket - why not be an electrician?  You can join the AirForce as an electrician if that interests you.  You will need a University degree to be a pilot.


----------



## lynx08 (26 Aug 2008)

A University degree to be a pilot? wow.....So id have to do a University degree  AND study to be a pilot all at the same time...Id rather pass I guess


----------



## Adamant (26 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> A University degree to be a pilot? wow.....So id have to do a University degree  AND study to be a pilot all at the same time...Id rather pass I guess



University degree to be an officer, officer to be a pilot...

But like zoomie said, why not be an electrician if you're already a qualified electrician?...


----------



## lynx08 (26 Aug 2008)

Adamant said:
			
		

> University degree to be an officer, officer to be a pilot...
> 
> But like zoomie said, why not be an electrician if you're already a qualified electrician?...




Not qualified yet I still have to write the CofQ and then i will have my 309-a ticket.......What type of things would I be doing??? would it be like the stuff electricians do now but in harsh places?? what would the pay be???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2008)

> Entry Plans
> Regular Officer Training Plan –*The Regular Officer
> Training Plan (ROTP) comprises a full undergraduate
> education (to the Bachelor’s degree level) at the
> ...



Straight from the Pilot Monograph and the Recruiting Web Site.



> Here’s the deal (Entry Plans)
> 
> The Canadian Forces is now hiring university students and graduates from all degree programs for Pilot Training. You don’t need any flying experience or training to apply:
> 
> ...



EDITED TO ADD INFO FROM RECRUITING WEBSITE


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Aug 2008)

lynx, you don't do both at the same time.  You do the degree then the pilot training.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> Not qualified yet I still have to write the CofQ and then i will have my 309-a ticket.......What type of things would I be doing??? would it be like the stuff electricians do now but in harsh places?? what would the pay be???



You could to this Electrical Distribution Technician  or this  Electrical Generating Systems Technician 

And for pay Directorate of Pay Policy Development

EDITED TO ADD LINK TO PAY RATES


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2008)

Me thinks you should read my first reply and start using the search function it really works.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> A University degree to be a pilot? wow.....So id have to do a University degree  AND study to be a pilot all at the same time...Id rather pass I guess



Yeah i know....the CF are soooooooooo demanding !!  Whats up with that.



			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> lynx, you don't do both at the same time.  You do the degree then the pilot training.



CEOTP dude....CEOTP.........


----------



## lynx08 (26 Aug 2008)

IDK I mean I always wanted to be a fighter pilot....But doing MORE schooling before even getting into the books and learning to fly would cut me back some time!!!! UNLESS they have basket weaving 101 


Im 27 as of now.....id be set back for about more than 1 year to get the uni degree?? then and only then would i be hitting the books to learn about planes and so forth...


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> IDK I mean I always wanted to be a fighter pilot....



If you really, really wanted to do it then more school wouldnt be a big deal.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Aug 2008)

CDN aviator, I don't know anyone that actually worked on their degree while on course!!  But yes, it's is an option.  Very competitive option it is...

lynx:  From enrolment to wings (and I'm not qualified on the Hornet yet, far from there), it took me 8 years.  It is worth it though...


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> CDN aviator, I don't know anyone that actually worked on their degree while on course!!  But yes, it's is an option.  Very competitive option it is...



It would be ideal but doing university while on tour in my old trade wasnt ideal but i managed it. Even had to carry my books in my rucksack on exercises and work in the CP at night to get done.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It would be ideal but doing university while on tour in my old trade wasnt ideal but i managed it. Even had to carry my books in my rucksack on exercises and work in the CP at night to get done.



If you don't mind me asking how long did it take to get a degree that way and what were you roughly taking? feel free to pm if you'd like to reply, as to not throw off this topic. Cheers.


----------



## dimsum (27 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> Im 27 as of now.....id be set back for about more than 1 year to get the uni degree?? then and only then would i be hitting the books to learn about planes and so forth...



Since most places don't have 3-year degrees anymore, to get your schooling done then apply as a  Direct Entry Officer will take 4 years.  But, as some others have said, CEOTP may be open (you join first, do your training and squeeze in the univ when you can) or try for ROTP (they pay you to go to school).


----------



## volition (27 Aug 2008)

RMC and the university of manitoba do have 3 year degrees offered through distance education.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

volition said:
			
		

> RMC and the university of manitoba do have 3 year degrees offered through distance education.



If you do them part-time, it will take you alot more than 3 years to do.


----------



## lynx08 (27 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you do them part-time, it will take you alot more than 3 years to do.



holy geez so 3 years of uni and studies for avation...wow thats pretty hardcore....shoulda done it when i was like 19


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Aug 2008)

If you're not willing to put the efforts in, I would not suggest you venture in the pilot direction.  It's a long, hard road.


----------



## lynx08 (27 Aug 2008)

Is their a fighter pilot shortage? what kind of uni classes can I take how does it work?

3years of the school and about another 3-4 for pilot total of 7+ years id be hitting about 35 hmmmmm


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> Is their a fighter pilot shortage? what kind of uni classes can I take how does it work?



Try doing a search before everyone has to repeat themselves.


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca, lynx08.

If you decide to join the CF in any capacity, and if you make it in, you will find certain things expected of you. One is that you do your own work. You will not be spoonfed anything, and if you expect that, you will not last long. Put in a reasonable effort, though, and people will be willing - even eager, at times - to assist.

As most of us on this site are serving or have served, we expect the same here as well.

While some people may provide answers to questions that have been asked many, many times before, many will not as they do not like to do others' work for them. You have been asked to use the Search Function, which will usually turn up a ton of useful info. Should you genuinely be unable to find an answer to a question, mention that you have tried the Search Function, and then ask away. If anybody has an answer, you will shortly have it. Mind you, any claim to have tried the Search Function unsuccessfully will be verified by at least one person with too much time available, resulting in instantaneous destruction of reputation if they turn up the requested information.

Many of your questions should also be directed towards your nearest recruiting centre. We'll be happy to clarify anything that you do not understand, but the recruiting centre is your best source of information for enrollment and initial training questions.

Participation here can be a joy or like swimming with sharks - well, it's always like swimming with sharks, but it can be a long and happy swim or a short and brutal one.


----------



## dimsum (28 Aug 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You could to this Electrical Distribution Technician  or this  Electrical Generating Systems Technician
> 
> And for pay Directorate of Pay Policy Development
> 
> EDITED TO ADD LINK TO PAY RATES



As another option, since you're close to being qualified as a civ electrician, try Marine Electrician  as well.  Just another option.


----------



## Sheerin (28 Aug 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Since most places don't have 3-year degrees anymore, to get your schooling done then apply as a  Direct Entry Officer will take 4 years.  But, as some others have said, CEOTP may be open (you join first, do your training and squeeze in the univ when you can) or try for ROTP (they pay you to go to school).



I believe most schools do offer general degrees (which are 3 years in length) as well as the 4 year, honours degree.  That being said the vast majority of people in University take the honours route as it's only an extra year and it does look better.  Also universities strongly recommend that people do the honours year (if they can), as it does leave more doors open to you in the future.  For example you can't do graduate work without an honours degree and most professional programs while still technically accepting applicants with only a general degree do prefer honours work.  

plus of course there’s the LCF, B.Sc (hons) looks much better than B.Sc.  

If there is something in life you really want, you should go for it.  On your death bed you won't to regret the things you've done, you'll most likely be regretting the things you didn't do. 
If you really want to be a pilot then do it.  Go get your degree then apply.  If all you want to do is be tom cruise, go rent Top Gun and book some time at http://www.aircombatzone.com/


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

lynx08 said:
			
		

> IDK I mean I always wanted to be a fighter pilot....But doing MORE schooling before even getting into the books and learning to fly would cut me back some time!!!! UNLESS they have basket weaving 101
> 
> 
> Im 27 as of now.....id be set back for about more than 1 year to get the uni degree?? then and only then would i be hitting the books to learn about planes and so forth...



I have 10 years on you, I am also trying to join the aircrew world (not as a pilot) which will put me as a 'newbie' starting over in a new trade yet again, I am taking courses towards my BMASc thru RMC, working my current position, and still have a decent social life and all that.  Its doable, its whether you want it bad enough.  I am looking at 1.5-2 years of training just to be half-useful once I change trades. Learning and training is ongoing with life in the CF; you never really stop.

From what I understand of my reading on this forum, there are (potentially) some gaps in the flying training for pilots, where you'd have lots of time to work on a degree if you applied and were successful under CEOTP;  the program is there for a reason, its up to you to apply for it.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------

